# Harness Recommendations for growing puppy?



## ccyoung (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi! I am new here (for posting) but I have lurked on and off over the last several years.


I have a 10 week old English style Golden, and I was considering buying a harness for him to eliminate any tugging on his neck. Also, several harnesses have an option to clip the leash on the back which would be AWESOME - he keeps getting tangled in his leash when we try to walk. He is a growing pupper however, so I don't want to spend a fortune and I would like something that is very adjustable to last a little while.


What do you suggest?? (picture because EVERYONE loves a sweet baby pup!)


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Precious puppy! I tend to be on the frugal side and went to a Dollar General (discount store) and picked up an adjustable nylon harness for less than $5. this got us through the 1st 6 months. You can still teach walking on a loose leash with a harness and good idea for not wanting to put pressure on the neck!


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Adorable puppy you got there! 

My Luna is a biter/chewer so anything within reach of her mouth is fair game. 

I originally bought the Gentle Leader, as it was highly recommended. I had to return it because she immediately tried to chew the piece that hangs/dangles under her chin. 

I ended up getting the Halti harness online
http://www.petexpertise.com/images/detailed/2/halti-front-attachment-no-pull-harness-1.jpg

I love this harness as it goes across the front her chest & underneath her. The bonus is that there is a safety latch that connects to her regular collar so if she does somehow gets out of it, she's still leashed. There is a loop on the back so you can attach a leash to the front & back for more control. 

Within 10 minutes of walking, Luna was not pulling any more. I loved this so much, I bought a smaller one for my jack russell and I can now walk both my 70lb golden and 20lb jack russell at the same time instead of taking separate walks. 

Oh & because she is a chewer, she chewed through several leashes until I found an anti chew (chili infused) leash by Patento Pet. (I found this at the dollar store for $3 as opposed to Amazon asking $50+)
http://lcdn.petonly.ca/media/catalo...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/o/b/objectserver2_3.jpg


----------



## bqkali (Apr 19, 2017)

We use the Easy Walk Harness -- the clip is in the front/chest, so the dog does not learn to pull. Makes it great for walking and it has been a massive improvement compared to the leash alone. Now I don't worry at all about hurting our puppy if I have to snap the leash to "leave it" or to avoid other dogs on walks. 90% of the time he is good with loose leash walking but it's that 10% that has helped with training and good behavior!!


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

We've used the Easy Walk in the past, and have now switched to the Freedom no-pull harness. I would also look into the Balance harness (our trainer has recommended any of these three but prefers the Freedom or Balance slightly over the Easy Walk).


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I hate harnesses/collars with plastic buckles/clips (just my opinion), so I purchased a Kurgo Journey Harness. It has metal "buckles" and both an area in the front (to elimate pulling) and in the back to hook your leash. It also has a handle on the back which is handy if you need to help your dog up/out of something.

https://www.kurgo.com/dog-harnesses/journey-dog-harness/


----------



## ccyoung (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you all!!! I read through all of these suggestions and I did end up getting the one similar to the Kurgo. I went to the store and tinkered with all the options and kept in mind the information you all had to share.

Thanks again - I love this forum!


----------

